# مشرف مسلم لقسم الحوار الاسلامي



## انصار المصطفى (27 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

عندي اقتراح و مش عارفه هل ممكن تطبيقه و لا مش ممكن بس قلت اقترح و اشوف رأيكم 

ليش ما تخلوا احد الاعضاء المسلمين المعروفين بأدبهم و ليه فترة طويله في المنتدى و بيكون متواجد اغلب الايام في المنتدى  مشرف بجانب باقي المشرفين ...لان اغلب الاعضاء المسلمين بيحسوا ان قوانين القسم تطبق فقط على لمسلمين دون المسيحيين و توجد مخالفات كثيرة في القسم من قبل اعضاء مسيحيين و المشرفين بيغضوا النظر عنها يمكن لانهم اعضاء مسيحيين ...و لكن في حاله وجود مشرف مسلم ممكن المخالفات من قبل الاعضاء المسيحيين تتوقف و يبقى الحوار هادئ بعيد عن السب و التجريح و المخالفات

تحياتي :flowers:


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (27 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا دا شئ مستحيل
لأن من صلاحيات المشرف : حذف المواضيع و المشاركات و تعديلها و حظر الاعضاء
و من رابع المستحيلات ان نعطي صلاحيات كهذه لعضو مسلم مهما كان !!

أي مخالفة من عضو مسيحي لو بلغتي عنها في قسم التبليغ غعن المخالفات
سيقوم المشرف بحذفها
ولو لم يحذفها ممكن تقدمي شكوى للمدير في قسم الشكاوى

إنما وضع مشرف مسلم هههههههههههههههههههههههه
نكتة الموسم

صحيح نسيت

وحشتينا يا اخت "انصار المصطفى"


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يونيو 2012)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا دا شئ مستحيل
> لأن من صلاحيات المشرف : حذف المواضيع و المشاركات و تعديلها و حظر الاعضاء
> و من رابع المستحيلات ان نعطي صلاحيات كهذه لعضو مسلم مهما كان !!
> ...



يااااااااااااااااه انت مختفي فين انا قلت يمكن  اخيراً عرف طريق الحق و اعتنق الاسلام علشان كده مختفي :t17:




> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> طبعا دا شئ مستحيل
> لأن من صلاحيات المشرف : حذف المواضيع و المشاركات و تعديلها و حظر الاعضاء



طب انا قلت عضو معروف  بأدبة و لية فترة طويله .في المنتدى ....وهو  اكيد بيحذف المواضيع و المشاركات المخالفه للقوانين فقط ...وممكن الاستاذ ماي روك يحط عليه قيود بحيث ما يحذف إلا بعد الرجوع اليه ....و ابلاغه برساله او بعد ما يتشاور مع باقي المشرفين .


----------



## چاكس (27 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههه*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يونيو 2012)

> أي مخالفة من عضو مسيحي لو بلغتي عنها في قسم التبليغ غعن المخالفات
> سيقوم المشرف بحذفها
> ولو لم يحذفها ممكن تقدمي شكوى للمدير في قسم الشكاوى



ايه رأيك اننا عملنا هذا الشئ وما نفع ....قدما في عضو شكوى في قسم التبليغ عن الشكوى و ما نفع رجعنا قدمنا شكوى فيه في قسم الشكاوي و ما صار شئ غير انهم حذفوا المشاركه المسئيه و رجع مرة ثانيه لاسلوبه و ما يتم حذفه تعبنا بجد من كثر ما نشتكي فيه و ما في فائدة ... بجد يجب ان تطبق القوانين بحزم على الجميع


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (27 يونيو 2012)

> يااااااااااااااااه انت مختفي فين انا قلت يمكن اخيراً عرف طريق الحق و اعتنق الاسلام علشان كده مختف



هههههههههههههههههه
و انا اللي اتسرعت و قلت ان مشرف مسلم للقسم الاسلامي هو نكتة الموسم

اتاريكي محضرة نكتة المواسم كلها ، وهي اني اعتنق الاسلام :fun_lol:

لو عاوزاني اعتنق الاسلام فعلا و متبقاش نكتة ، تجاوبيني على كل مواضيعي و تزيلي كل شبهاتي

على الاقل بما انك فتاه ، تجيبيني عن مواضيع المرأة في الاسلام
ايه رأيك في مناظرة في هذا السياق ؟

و انا اوعدك او اقنعتيني في موضوع المناظرة دي ، انا هفكر بجد في موضوع اعتناق الاسلام دا

و اهو يبقى في ميزان حسناتك :flowers:



> طب انا قلت عضو معروف بأدبة و لية فترة طويله .في المنتدى



كل هذا لا يكفي
اذا كان الثقة في الاعضاء المسيحيين نفسهم لكي يتولوا منصب الاشراف
تتطلب وقت و دراسة رهيبة قبل اتخاذ القرار
فما بالك بعضو مسلم !!

و بالاضافة إلى ان عدد المسلمين الذين يتحلون بالادب و الذوق ، و دائمي التواجد بالقسم
يمكن عدّه على اصابع اليد الواحدة



> وهو اكيد بيحذف المواضيع و المشاركات المخالفه للقوانين فقط ...وممكن الاستاذ ماي روك يحط عليه قيود بحيث ما يحذف إلا بعد الرجوع اليه ....و ابلاغه برساله او بعد ما يتشاور مع باقي المشرفين .



كل هذا كلام فارغ لا قيمة له

لأن اساسا المشرف المسلم هيعتبر حذف المواضيع "المسيئة للاسلام" من وجهة نظره هو واجب شرعي
و من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده

يعني لو انتي مشرفة و انا كتبت موضوع عن ان النبي زاني
هتتفرجي عليه ولا هتحذفيه ؟

لو هتتفرجي عليه تبقي - ولامؤاخذة - عار على الاسلام
ولو هتحذفيه يبقى مينفعش نخليكي مشرفة



> ايه رأيك اننا عملنا هذا الشئ وما نفع



ما نفع ازاي يعني ؟



> قدما في عضو شكوى في قسم التبليغ عن الشكوى و ما نفع رجعنا قدمنا شكوى فيه في قسم الشكاوي و ما صار شئ غير انهم حذفوا المشاركه المسئيه



طيب و انتي عاوزة ايه اكتر من كدة؟
ماهو نفع اهو و المشاركة اتحذفت
يعني القانون يطبق على الجميع
هتمك معانا بقى في الابلاغ عن أي مخالفة ، حتى بعد التكرار

و تكرار المخالفة عقوبته الفصل



> بجد يجب ان تطبق القوانين بحزم على الجميع



القوانين بالفعل تم تطبيقها حسب قولك
و ليس ذنب الاشراف ولا الادارة ان العضو كرر نفس المخالفة
لأن الاشراف و الادارة لا يستطيعون مراقبة جميع مشاركات الاعضاء
لذلك هذا دورك وهو التبليغ ، لكي تتخذ الادارة اجراء إداري

و هذا دور الادارة ، هو اتخاذ الاجراء و تطبيق القانون عند التبليغ
و بالتالي الادارة تؤدي عملها على أكمل وجه !!


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يونيو 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> و انا اللي اتسرعت و قلت ان مشرف مسلم للقسم الاسلامي هو نكتة الموسم
> 
> اتاريكي محضرة نكتة المواسم كلها ، وهي اني اعتنق الاسلام


يا باي عليك يعني الواحد مش بيعرف يمزح معاك بعدين صدقني لو قرأت علشان تتعرف على الاسلام كنت بتحب الاسلام بس انت بتقرأ و قلبك مغلق و بهدف واحد و انت بتعرفه ...بس انا عااارفه انه مافيش فايدة فيكم ....و بدخل هنا مش علشانك علشان الناس الثانيه الي بتقرأ بتبحث بصمت ....بس بفضل ادعيلك بالهداية ...^_^





> لو عاوزاني اعتنق الاسلام فعلا و متبقاش نكتة ، تجاوبيني على كل مواضيعي و تزيلي كل شبهاتي
> 
> على الاقل بما انك فتاه ، تجيبيني عن مواضيع المرأة في الاسلام
> ايه رأيك في مناظرة في هذا السياق ؟
> ...



و انا جاوبت على بعض مواضيعك بس انت ما تقتنع و تفضل تنكر و تجادل كثير ....

انا بفكر بموضوع المناظرة بس تكون بشكل مقارنه يعني مثلاً يكون  تكريم المراة بين  الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم 






> طيب و انتي عاوزة ايه اكتر من كدة؟
> ماهو نفع اهو و المشاركة اتحذفت
> يعني القانون يطبق على الجميع
> هتمك معانا بقى في الابلاغ عن أي مخالفة ، حتى بعد التكرار
> ...



لا لا يكفي لان هذه العضو معروف و قدمت عليه العديد من الشكاوي لماذا لم يتم حظرة عقاباً له على اسلوبه  و على تكرر الاساءات ..و اعتقد انه حتى لم يحصل على انذار...اذا مسلم قال تلك الالفاظ صدقني قبل ما يتم عمل شكوى فيه سوف يتم حظرة ....لكن لان المشرفين لا يطبقوا القانون عليه يستمر في الفاظه ...حتى ان بعض الفاظه موجوده في بعض المواضيع للان و لم يتم حذفه و اذا كان القسم الاسلامي مفتوح كنت اعطيتك نموذج من الفاظه السيئه ....و انا قد تعبت من كثر ما اجلس اشتكي و بطلت اقدم شكوى لانه مافيش فايدة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2012)

هذا منتدى مسيحى ويجب ان يكون كل المشرفين مسيحين


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)

امممم 
عاوزة تبقى مشرفه يعنى ؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> امممم
> عاوزة تبقى مشرفه يعنى ؟


 

اامممممممممم ااااااااااانا لا مش عايزة اكون مشرفة ....نشوف احد الاعضاء المعروفين ....لكن   على ما فهمت ان الفكرة مستحيله ....بس المهم وصلت الفكرة ان مشرفي  القسم لازم يكونوا اكثر حزم في تطبيق قوانين المنتدى بدون تفرقه بين الاعضاء المسلمين و المسيحيين :flowers:


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يونيو 2012)

تم عرض الموضوع على الإدارة سابقا، وتم رفضه.


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههه ايه ده
ده احنا لما فى مصر بنقول رئيس وزراء مسيحى بتقولوا مينفعش علشان الاغلبية مسلمة (مع ان الوطن نفسه المفروض ميبقالوش فيه تفرقة على اساس الدين) فما باااااااااااااااالك انك فى منتدى اصلا "مسييييييييييييييحى"
لا تجوز الولاية من مسلم يا اخت انصار


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2012)

*مفيش مشكلة علي فكرة 
المشرف ده يتعمد و نرشمة و كده يبقي زيتنا في دقيقنا
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (27 يونيو 2012)

*لا يمكن وضع مشرفين مسلمين في موقع مسيحي *

*كما أنه لا يمكن وضع مشرفين مسيحيين في موقع إسلامي*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *مفيش مشكلة علي فكرة
> المشرف ده يتعمد و نرشمة و كده يبقي زيتنا في دقيقنا
> *



*موجود! الدكتور خالد (أبوستل). أعتقد كده حل وسط يرضي الأخت أنصار، خاصة لما يتمتع به الأخ العزيز من شعبية بين المسلمين، لدرجة أنه بيطلع في الحلم لكثير منهم، تقبل الله منّا ومنه صالح العمل. اللهم آمين ثم آمين. أحبك في الله أخي العزيز.*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يونيو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *لا يمكن وضع مشرفين مسلمين في موقع مسيحي *
> 
> *كما أنه لا يمكن وضع مشرفين مسيحيين في موقع إسلامي*




عــــارفه و متأكدة من هذا الشئ بس حبيت اوصل رســاله للمشرفين و خـــاصه مشرفي القسم الاسلامي و اعتقد انها و صلت ...........:flowers:


و بكذا اسحب اقتراحي ...و ياااريت من مشرفي القسم الاسلامي يأخذو الموضوع بجدية و يقوموا بتطبق قوانين القسم على المسيحيين و المسلمين بدون تمييز حتى نستطيع عمل حوارات هادئة و يستفيد منه الجميع بعيد عن الشتم و السب 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 يونيو 2012)

كنتِ تحلمين يا انصار مشرف ايه اللي بيحطونه اقول 
عدي المخالفات اللي عليك والانذرات هههههه


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كنتِ تحلمين يا انصار مشرف ايه اللي بيحطونه اقول
> عدي المخالفات اللي عليك والانذرات هههههه


دول 20 بس
انتى ظالمه اوى :fun_lol:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كنتِ تحلمين يا انصار مشرف ايه اللي بيحطونه اقول
> ه


لا ما كنت احلم ......كنت براجع الي درسته في دورة اسرار القوايين الكونية  .....اصلاً الدكتور قال في سر من سرار القواينن الكونيه اسمة قانون الجذب  .....يعني لما تريد تجذب فئه معينه لفكرتك فأن عليك ان تضع شئ او عنوان  يجذب هذه الفئه بالاخص .....و انا فكرت كيف اوصل فكرتي للمشرفين  في قسم  الحوار الاسلامي ......خاصه ان قسم الشكاوي لم يعد القسم المكان الي استطيع  من خلاله توصيل  اعتراضي و فكرتي لهم  .....لهذا قدمت فكرتي بشكل اقتراح و  بالفعل لفت انتبه المشرفين و ان شاء الله تكون الفكرة وصلت .......كيف انا  طالبه مجتهدة و بفهم و بطبق دروسي.... :t17:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 يونيو 2012)

*على اساس مايعرفون ان القوانين ماتطبق الا علينا.. يعرفون حبيبتي بس المنتدى منتداهم والدار دارهم وانا اصلا ابغيكي تكوني زي ما تشغلي نفسك بالقوانين كثير لكن طنشي احيانا وردي احيانا على الاساءه. لما تحصلين عضو يدخل بالعرض ويكتب لك استفزاز ولا شتيمه او رد جانبي وكل ردوده موجوده والمشرف موجود وعلى قلبه عسل ونحن لو كتبنا رد عادي على طول حذف ومخالفه لازم تعرفين اللسان الحال هو يا كده يا بلاش تجي .. ده انتي اقدم مني *


----------



## michel i (27 يونيو 2012)

الى الاخت انصار المصطفى.
ان اردت ان تعرفي الانصاف من قبل المشرفين عليك ان تتصفحي الموقع عندها تعرفين ان المشرف لا يميز بين مسيحي او مسلم ان كان المقال فيه اسائه شخصيه للغير.اما ان كنت تفكرين ان ما يقوله الشخص عن ومن الاسلام نفسه فلا اعتقد انها اهانه او اسائه للشخص ذاته.
اما عن مشرف مسلم في موقع مسيحي.فهذه فكره شيطانيه.ان تم التفكير بها


----------



## TELLER (28 يونيو 2012)

*ارشح *

*عبود عبده عبود*


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يونيو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا ما كنت احلم ......كنت براجع الي درسته في دورة اسرار القوايين الكونية  .....اصلاً الدكتور قال في سر من سرار القواينن الكونيه اسمة قانون الجذب  .....يعني لما تريد تجذب فئه معينه لفكرتك فأن عليك ان تضع شئ او عنوان  يجذب هذه الفئه بالاخص .....و انا فكرت كيف اوصل فكرتي للمشرفين  في قسم  الحوار الاسلامي ......خاصه ان قسم الشكاوي لم يعد القسم المكان الي استطيع  من خلاله توصيل  اعتراضي و فكرتي لهم  .....لهذا قدمت فكرتي بشكل اقتراح و  بالفعل لفت انتبه المشرفين و ان شاء الله تكون الفكرة وصلت .......كيف انا  طالبه مجتهدة و بفهم و بطبق دروسي.... :t17:



*في الواقع ..... لأ أعتقد أن قانون الجذب سينفع في هذه هالحالة 

وهذا بالرغم من أقتناعي التام بقانون الجذب *


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2012)

الأعضاء المسلمون لا يرون المخالفة التي تصدر بحق عضو مسيحي
 لذلك يظنون أن القوانين لا تطبق سوى عليهم​المخالفات ليس علنية يا أحبة.​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2012)

هل يمكن تعين فراش مسيحى داخل جامع
هل سينظر المسيحى للجامع بالقدسيه التى ينظرها المسلم
*لا يصح ان يكون مسلم مشرف ع قسم ينتقد دينه*!


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 يونيو 2012)

> بعدين صدقني لو قرأت علشان تتعرف على الاسلام كنت بتحب الاسلام بس انت بتقرأ و قلبك مغلق و بهدف واحد و انت بتعرفه ...بس انا عااارفه انه مافيش فايدة فيكم



اهو دا الفرق ..
المسيحية بقى ، حتى لو حد بيقرا و قلبه مغلق عشان يطلع اخطاء
المسيح بيفتح قلبه و بيدعوه ، و برده بيعرف الحق و الحق يحرره :flowers:



> و انا جاوبت على بعض مواضيعك بس انت ما تقتنع و تفضل تنكر و تجادل كثير ....



طيب متيجي نجرب كمان مرة؟



> انا بفكر بموضوع المناظرة بس تكون بشكل مقارنه يعني مثلاً يكون تكريم المراة بين الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم



ههههههههههههههههه
مستحيل طبعًا
انا أنأى بكتابي المقدس اني احطه في مقارنة مع القرآن ..
شوفي
احنا ممكن نعمل مناظرة في الاسلام
و مناظرة منفصلة في الكتاب المقدس و المسيحية
عن نفس الموضوع

إنما مقارنة مينفعش خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص



> لا لا يكفي لان هذه العضو معروف و قدمت عليه العديد من الشكاوي لماذا لم يتم حظرة عقاباً له على اسلوبه و على تكرر الاساءات



لما تكرري تقديم الشكوى ، ممكن يتم فصله


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 يونيو 2012)

*مين كذب عليك وقالك المشرفين يفرقون بين المسيحين والمسلمين 

المشرفين يحذفون كل المخالفات
أنا مرة كتبت مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع بدون قصد مني و حذفها المشرف فوراً 
وكل المخالفات سواء مسلمين أو مسيحين تحذف
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2012)

*كلام مرسل من صاحبة اللأقتراح وصاحبة أكثر الردود استفزاز مع الزميلة هيفاء .... واضح أنهم يريدوا السلطة فى منتدى الكنيسة مثلما ثلبوا مجلسى الشعب والشورة والرياسة واللجنة الدستورية والنقابات ..... وممكن يرشحوا شيخ مسلم للبطريريكية *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (29 يونيو 2012)

> طيب متيجي نجرب كمان مرة؟


 
 نجرب لما تفتحوا القسم و نشوف هل تغير اسلوبك ام لازلت كما انت ....






> ههههههههههههههههه
> مستحيل طبعًا
> انا أنأى بكتابي المقدس اني احطه في مقارنة مع القرآن ..


 
انت ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 
 ليش مستحيل ؟؟؟؟؟ يا عزيزي هذا اسمة مقارنة الأديان و ليس فيها ما يقلل من  كتابك المقدس ....و إلا لما وجدنا مناظرات بشكل مقارنه اذا كان فيها شئ يسئ  الى كتابك او كتابي ....انا مش فاهمة فين المشكله ...؟ بعدين ليش تقول انا  أناى بكتابي اني احطة في مقارنة مفروض ما دام  دخلت الحوار تحترم معتقداتي و  كتابي و ما تقلل منه حتى لو انك مش مؤمن بيه هذا هو اساس اي حوار 




> شوفي
> احنا ممكن نعمل مناظرة في الاسلام
> و مناظرة منفصلة في الكتاب المقدس و المسيحية
> عن نفس الموضوع


 
  و ليه نعمل المناظرة مرتين اذا  نقدر نعمل مناظرة واحدة للموضوع نفسه كما يحدث في اغلب المناطرات  ....

​ 


> إنما مقارنة مينفعش خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


 
ليه ما ينفعش انت خايف من ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

 انا قرأت العديد من المناظرات هنا في المنتدى بشكل مقارنة و ما فيها شئ 

  المهم اذا انت موافق على مناظرة حول تكريم المراة بين القرآن الكريم و  الكتاب المقدس ...ممكن نعملها اول ما اقولك اني جاهزة لاننا نهاية شهر و  تعرف عمل الحسابات نهايه الشهر كثيرة اقفال حسابات و جرد وو ....لهذا اول  ما اخلص عملي و اكون جاهزة برسالك رساله بالايميل لان خاصيه الرسائل في  المنتدى لا تعمل و لا اعلم متى الاستاذ ماي روك يرجعها 




> *كلام مرسل من صاحبة اللأقتراح وصاحبة أكثر الردود استفزاز*



 
انا ردي مستفز....:kap:  بالعكس انا دائماً احترم الطرف الاخر في الحوار و ما اقلل منه  و يمكن تراجع كل الردود تبعي  و بتتاكد من هذا الشئ...


----------



## ++Narawas++ (30 يونيو 2012)

*أختي الكريمة أنصار المصطفى

سبق وأن قلنا أنه جميع المشاركات المخالفة سواء مسلمين أو مسيحين تحذف بدون أي تفريق

ولا تنسي المنتديات الإسلامية فهي مليئة بقلة الأدب والقذارة والحقد والكراهية من المسلمين ويسبون المسيحين ولا يتم حذفها أبداً

مثلما يقولون عن الكتاب المقدس ****
وروحي  أكتبي في جوجل يسوع وامامه شتيمة قبيحة وستجدين الألاف من النتائج في المنتديات الإسلامية

سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (30 يونيو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> *أختي الكريمة أنصار المصطفى*
> 
> *سبق وأن قلنا أنه جميع المشاركات المخالفة سواء مسلمين أو مسيحين تحذف بدون أي تفريق*
> 
> ...


 
*هل أنت متأكد من ذلك ؟*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (30 يونيو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *هل أنت متأكد من ذلك ؟*


*شتم الكفار هي شتائم طبيعية وحلال في رأيهم
وإقتداء بسنة رسولهم الذي كان يلعن ويسب الكفار
 وهذا طبيعي وحلال في دينهم 
 ومن يقرأ قرآنهم يجده يحتوي على سخرية من عقائد الأخرين  {وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ} (المائدة:18)
ومن يدخل المنتديات الإسلامية يجد الشتائم في كل مكان وحتى في منتدانا يوجد شتائم من المسلمين 
**إذا كنت تريد تدافع عنهم
بعدين مافائدة دفاعك عنهم أصلا يعني أنت تريدهم يستمرون في سبهم في منتدياتهم ؟؟؟
 مستعد أعطيك مليون مشاركة وسخة فيها شتم وإهانة للمسيحين*


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2012)

الإقتراح مرفوض
يُغلق


----------

